# I want to kill an elk



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

ajc1 said:


> Were is the best place to kill an elk?


next to a road


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Michigan....just have to be lucky enough to draw a tag. Of course you can buy a bunch of the Pure Michigan lotto chances to improve your odds.


----------



## saultysalmon (Nov 1, 2011)

wy usually has left over cow tags for certain areas good choice if you want to get your feet wet . Elk hunting can be real tough diy on public land sometimes especially if you've never seen this country Befor and don't know where to look for elk. Do lots of research and if you have the time come out and scout some areas. if you want to shoot a big bull once in a left time type hunt save your points draw a LE unit and get a guide


----------

